# plantar wart debridement



## misstigris (Oct 21, 2010)

Patient has a plantar wart that was treated w cyro in the office a few months back.  It continues to give him discomfort and he can feel a lump there, but can't see it. The physician documents that they debrided the wart and recommend the patient use pumice stones.. how would I code this??


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Oct 22, 2010)

If he treated the wart again you would bill 17110


----------

